# RIP Barney



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

We had to say goodbye to our beloved moggy Barney today who was our loving pet for almost 18yrs and they were 18 yrs of happiness we spent together, we will never forget you Barney RIP .....


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So sorry Chris  I'm sure Barney had a wonderfully happy life with you and your family 
RIP Barney, run free over the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

thank you Lynn.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

So very very sorry to hear Barney has gone to the bridge, Im sure he will be all kitten like again there, huge hugs to you all xxx


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

thank you DB......


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

i don't normally look here because I end up bawling but the name dragged me in after loosing my own Barney, 18 years is fantastic and i'm sorry for your loss, R.I.P little barney  :crying:


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

so sorry for your loss 

remember the happy times and not the sad!

he'll be running around happily with the pets we have all lost over the years

x x x x


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

R.I.P Barney
Your family will not forget you


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Barney. Heart breaking when they go to the Bridge.
!8 years of lovely memories will soon come back to replace the tears you have right now.

R.I.P Barney and have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

jill3 said:


> So sorry for your loss of Barney. Heart breaking when they go to the Bridge.
> !8 years of lovely memories will soon come back to replace the tears you have right now.
> 
> R.I.P Barney and have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


Thank you Jill.............Chris


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Thinking of you-
losing a pet is so heartbreaking as they area huge part of our family -

We lost Lulu,1 of our dogs ,in January ,so I can relate to the way you are feeling

Hope Lulu has welcomed your Barney at the Bridge- and that they are happy and pain free again,waiting to see us again
All of us on P.F are here to support each other
take care
Maureen


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Just saw post, hugs to you Chris and your family, 18 years is a lifetime of memories xxxx

RIP Barney, meet up with all of our friends and little gloworm who we heard about today xxx

Love Clare xxx


----------



## mrdynamite (Sep 8, 2011)

Rest in Peace Barney....=(


----------

